# Water pressure woes... Calling all plumbers...



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Team Camo said:


> May want to check Amazon out especially if you are going to install yourself. Might save a few bucks. I've been looking at this unit myself.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEFKN8/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_tQAlDbFQY8GXT


If not the one I got very similar. I went with the stainless bypass valve.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Team Camo said:


> May want to check Amazon out especially if you are going to install yourself. Might save a few bucks. I've been looking at this unit myself.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEFKN8/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_tQAlDbFQY8GXT


Good suggestion. I bought a system from Ohio Pure Water back in 2007 for my old house and they were great to deal with... But, If i can save $200.00 by purchasing from amazon, that's a no brainer. I may opt for the bigger unit though... I have 2 young kids and with baths, laundry etc. I think we use quite a bit of water.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Good suggestion. I bought a system from Ohio Pure Water back in 2007 for my old house and they were great to deal with... But, If i can save $200.00 by purchasing from amazon, that's a no brainer. I may opt for the bigger unit though... I have 2 young kids and with baths, laundry etc. I think we use quite a bit of water.


I wasn't sure what size I needed. Found some softner calculators online. Basically the number of people in the home, multiplied by average gallons per person which says anywhere from 75 to 85 gallons per day. Also need to know your hardness level. I had a new well installed last year and the county ran that test. If i did the math correct i need at least a 40000 grain softner. From what I've been reading bigger may not be better. The softner I have now is at least 20 years old and have had no issues. But from what I understand this thing shouldn't even be working anymore. So it's probably time to switch it out.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Team Camo said:


> I wasn't sure what size I needed. Found some softner calculators online. Basically the number of people in the home, multiplied by average gallons per person which says anywhere from 75 to 85 gallons per day. Also need to know your hardness level. I had a new well installed last year and the county ran that test. If i did the math correct i need at least a 40000 grain softner. From what I've been reading bigger may not be better. The softner I have now is at least 20 years old and have had no issues. But from what I understand this thing shouldn't even be working anymore. So it's probably time to switch it out.


Most common problems with softeners is the resin needs to be replaced or mechanical problems with the control head.

Resin can be changed out and/or a new resin tank. I know know you can get parts for the Fleck control head.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm researching now. Any benefits of going with upgraded 10% resin over the standard 8% resin? Also, when speaking with Ohio pure water they mentioned that it's best to go with made in USA resin over the stuff that comes from China.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> I'm researching now. Any benefits of going with upgraded 10% resin over the standard 8% resin? Also, when speaking with Ohio pure water they mentioned that it's best to go with made in USA resin over the stuff that comes from China.


http://petersonsalt.com/2015/11/ask...-resin-should-i-choose-for-my-water-softener/


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

https://www.apswater.com/article.asp?id=75&title=Which+water+softener+resin+do+you+need


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

I have an old Kenmore thing is ancient. My dad bought this years ago and my best guess is over 20 years old. As far as I know it had never been cleaned or serviced. I bought the place 4 years ago and have since cleaned the head and screens. But have never messed with the resin. Researching softners is turning into a headache. I also have a very high iron content and run pre filters before the softner. When changed they literally look like it's been pulled from an elephants butt. They seem to do the job as there is no stains in sinks or showers. But after researching I see there is an upgraded fine mesh screen and resin that helps with excess iron. If I'm going with a new unit I will probably upgrade to that unit.


FREEPOP said:


> Most common problems with softeners is the resin needs to be replaced or mechanical problems with the control head.
> 
> Resin can be changed out and/or a new resin tank. I know know you can get parts for the Fleck control head.


----------



## scooter65 (Sep 23, 2008)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Yep. I just got off the phone with Ohio pure water company. Got a quote for a 2.0 cubic foot system with a fleck 5600sxt (their most popular valve), resin, brine tank....for $860.00. Culligan is out of their mind if they think that I'm paying 1k for a resin tank cleaning.


I was going to reply with Ohio water but I see you already found them. I have bought three systems from them and referred dozens of friends. Nothing but 100% satisfaction.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

scooter65 said:


> I was going to reply with Ohio water but I see you already found them. I have bought three systems from them and referred dozens of friends. Nothing but 100% satisfaction.


I ended up going with aplus water on Amazon. Their entire system was about 200 less than ohio pure water.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I wold assume your outside faucet is not attached to the softener ...if it gets good pressure and keeps it it would have to be in the softener .If it doesn't then your screen is plugged or bad pressure tank maybe even a failing pump .


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Or a restriction of some sort.In the plant I work in the plumbing is a disaster.Pipes that have been teed so many times that by the time you get to the end all you have is a trickle.Three inch pipe couple to a two inch pipe with one inch pipe.A one inch pump supplying a two inch pipe.The list goes on and on.


----------

